# forel fish in Dubai



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if I can find Lake Trout or any other type of forel fish in Dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What are you wanting this fish for? I have friends who raise fish for food and have fish farms in their backyards. Because the water they pump up from the ground is saltwater, the fish they keep are saltwater varieties. You can speak to the marine ministry and see if you can get some to raise, if this is what you are interested in doing. That is where my friends get theirs that they raise.


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> What are you wanting this fish for? I have friends who raise fish for food and have fish farms in their backyards. Because the water they pump up from the ground is saltwater, the fish they keep are saltwater varieties. You can speak to the marine ministry and see if you can get some to raise, if this is what you are interested in doing. That is where my friends get theirs that they raise.


No, no, not for raising, just as a consumer to cook it at home. By the way, as much as I know the lake trout is a fresh water fish, or at least in Armenia it is like that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then sorry no. Have you visted the fish market? I dont go there alone but did go once to tag along. It is an interesting place and you can get all sorts of fresh fish that has been locally caught. You will not find freshwater fish though, I do not think. I dont know about the dubai market, but figure is the same as sharjah and other emirates that they will clean the fish for you. It is alot cheaper then the markets/grocery stores.


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Then sorry no. Have you visted the fish market? I dont go there alone but did go once to tag along. It is an interesting place and you can get all sorts of fresh fish that has been locally caught. You will not find freshwater fish though, I do not think. I dont know about the dubai market, but figure is the same as sharjah and other emirates that they will clean the fish for you. It is alot cheaper then the markets/grocery stores.


Actually, I've been told about fish market before also, but I didn't have time to visit there. I've heard that it's only on Friday early mornings. Is that true? Or it's everyday early morning?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, someone else will have to help you on that. I know the sharjah one is all the time but unsure about Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry, someone else will have to help you on that. I know the sharjah one is all the time but unsure about Dubai.


Its open seven days a week as far as I know. Just googled The Dubai Fish Market « The Saucy Sisters' Blog


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

wow thanks for the info guys !!!


----------

